
Show HN: Searchable library of React testing examples - skidding
https://github.com/skidding/react-testing-examples
======
skidding
Hey, auther here.

I posted the first version of this a few months ago, but I've now revamped the
website and added examples with [https://github.com/kentcdodds/react-testing-
library](https://github.com/kentcdodds/react-testing-library), which I
discovered recently and like a lot!

Also new are examples of using [https://github.com/skidding/react-
mock](https://github.com/skidding/react-mock), released just a week ago.

Finally, rewrote the about page to explain the project's goals better and made
the repo more contributor friendly.

Let me know what you think!

